# Wing Chun......Ving Tsun



## Ronnin (Apr 15, 2011)

Is there a difference between these two? Ving Tsun is the only school offered in my area of Savannah Georgia. Thanks


----------



## yak sao (Apr 15, 2011)

That says Wing Chun in cantonese....you can also see it romanized as Ving Tsun. Wing Tsun . and on and on. The spelling thing is more of a personal preference/political thing. Don't put a whole lot of emphasis on that. 
The important thing to look for in a WC/VT/WT school is are they doing good MA? It shouid be simple (not flashy) direct, practical, have economy of motion, use no brute force (use opponent's force against him)
I can't say I know anything about this particular school though. Perhaps someone here may have the low down.
Good Luck.


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Apr 15, 2011)

That depends. Wing Chun and Ving Tsun are actually the same,only the term or the spelling is different. Wing Chun is used to describe all Wing Chun schools that exist. Variations of the term :
Wing Chun,Wing Tsun,Ving Tsun are the most common.
Now Wing Tsun,which was firstly globalised expanded into different terms/organisations,such as :
Wing Tzun,Wing Tjun,Ving Tshun,Ving Tchun,etc. It's basically the same system. Some systems have different programs and different understanding of the forms by various masters,but all in all,it's the same system. The one and only system which is by far the most different is Traditional Wing Chun created by William Cheung,goes also by TWC.
*Ving Tsun* is the term used by "Ving Tsun athletic association" created by Grandmaster Yip Man's most famous students and family. So you only need to check the lineage of the master in your area,and that's about it. Famous names of Ving Tsun are many,of which i would mention :
Tsui Sheung Ting,the late Wong Shun Leung,Lok Yiu,Ip Chun,Ip Ching (both Ip Man' sons),etc.. The main representative of Wing Tsun is Leung Ting.
Hope that helped.


----------



## Ronnin (Apr 15, 2011)

ok thanks everyone.........here is the school http://www.savannahvingtsun.com/index.html
is there anyway some can let me know (who has more knowledge than I do) if this school is worth taking? I hate to have you do my work for me, but I'm not to sure of what to look for as I com from a Japanese background. Thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Apr 15, 2011)

If you wanna learn WC/VT i think your best bet would be to go to the class and see if what you're being taught makes sense to you ... in order to do that you must keep an open mind , if you think what you're learning is the right hting for you then you should stay there  , if not then you can always explore other alternatives.


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Apr 16, 2011)

Ip Man - Moy Yat - Benny Meng - Michael Sampson

That school is certified,it's Yip Man lineage,go for it.


----------



## Ronnin (Apr 16, 2011)

Svemocn1vidar said:


> Ip Man - Moy Yat - Benny Meng - Michael Sampson
> 
> That school is certified,it's Yip Man lineage,go for it.



That's awesome.......I'm gonna go in to view a class


----------



## zepedawingchun (Apr 17, 2011)

Svemocn1vidar said:


> Ip Man - Moy Yat - Benny Meng - Michael Sampson
> 
> That school is certified,it's Yip Man lineage,go for it.


 
Benny Meng -  ? (Jiu Tong) - Jiu Wan

Benny Meng - Moy Yat - Yip Man

Benny Meng - Garrett Gee

Benny Meng - ? are there others?

Well if you ask me, it depends on what lineage Benny Meng claims this week to what lineage this guy in Savannah, GA may be.  Get my drift?

Meng originally studied Jiu Wan lineage in Hong Kong, but not sure under whom.  When he came to the states, he trained under Moy Yat Sifu.  Along the way formed the Wing Chun Museum.  And then trained under Garrett Gee Sifu in Hung Fa Yi.  And there may be others, who knows.  So what lineage is he claiming at the moment?  I'm not saying his gung fu is lousy (from people I know who have done chi sau with him, he's quite good), just don't know who he's claiming as his sifu any more.


----------



## Ronnin (Apr 17, 2011)

zepedawingchun said:


> Benny Meng - ? (Jiu Tong) - Jiu Wan
> 
> Benny Meng - Moy Yat - Yip Man
> 
> ...


 hmmmmm.........:rpo:


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Apr 18, 2011)

zepedawingchun said:


> Benny Meng -  ? (Jiu Tong) - Jiu Wan
> 
> Benny Meng - Moy Yat - Yip Man
> 
> ...



There's nothing wrong in having more then one teacher. If you want to broaden your horizonts,you should try different things.. Be open-minded. Benny Meng is Curator of Ving Tsun Museum,he was taught by many Masters,including Ip Man's sons. But i heared he was most influenced by Moy Yat.. Don't know for certain though..


----------



## zepedawingchun (Apr 18, 2011)

Svemocn1vidar said:


> There's nothing wrong in having more then one teacher. If you want to broaden your horizonts,you should try different things.. Be open-minded. Benny Meng is Curator of Ving Tsun Museum,he was taught by many Masters,including Ip Man's sons. But i heared he was most influenced by Moy Yat.. Don't know for certain though..


 
I'm not saying there is anything wrong with learning from several different sifus.  With that said, Benny Meng Sifu has had more than one sifu, from at least 3 different lines, so you can't list his lineage as just Yip Man.  And since you don't know for certain which one was the most influential, you should list all that you know.  Which is what I did, that's all.


----------



## Asmo (Apr 25, 2011)

zepedawingchun said:


> Benny Meng -  ? (Jiu Tong) - Jiu Wan
> 
> Benny Meng - Moy Yat - Yip Man
> 
> ...



I believe he studied under Lee Hoi San in the Jiu Wan lineage.

He's claiming a link to the 'Hek Ki Boen Eng Chun' lineage now. I won't say anymore on that, other than there is more than a lot of information out there that suggests that that particular system is a combination of two, and not the unique system and history that it claims.


----------



## WC_lun (Apr 25, 2011)

I won't comment on Benny Meng's skill, lineage, or whatever he is doing now.  What I will say is he has a tendency to burn bridges and he is an excellent salesman.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Apr 25, 2011)

WC_lun said:


> I won't comment on Benny Meng's skill, lineage, or whatever he is doing now. What I will say is he has a tendency to burn bridges and he is an excellent salesman.


 
All you wanted to know about Benny Meng Sifu (or at least what he wants you to know).

http://home.vtmuseum.org/information/committee/meng-bio.php


----------

